# Bats All Amarillo Hops Recipe?



## Daznz (20/10/08)

Hi ya
Im trying to track down a recipe I think it was Bats and all amarillo hops.. I have looked in the recipes but cant see it..
If anyone has a copy can some one pass it on please

Thanks Daza


----------



## Tony (20/10/08)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=502


----------



## Doogiechap (20/10/08)

Or was it this one from NRB ?


----------



## Daznz (20/10/08)

Doogiechap said:


> Or was it this one from NRB ?




Cheers Guys it was NRBs


----------

